# Looking for Havanese puppy in California



## Bona (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is a right thread to post this in, but I'm looking for Havanese puppy in Northern California. Does anyone know of any breeders that have puppies for sale? My mom really wants one and I was hoping to find a puppy by December, so I can give it to her for her birthday. Would really appreciate any leads.

Thank you,
Katya


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Katya and welcome to the forum :wave:

It's nice to see another northern californian on the forum. I live in San Francisco and we have Havanese playdates all around bay area. Here are some of the local breeders you want to contact and if they don't have any puppies, they will be able to refer you:

http://www.bellahavanese.com/ - Kathy is the breeder
http://www.moptophavanese.com/ - Katie posts on this forum quite a bit.
http://www.lilpawzhavanese.net/ - Elaine is the breeder

You might also check out the Havanese Club of America's website. It's full of great information about the breed. A nice way to meet breeders is going to the show. If you check out www.infodog.com it has list of shows by state and you might find one close to you. As a matter of fact, there is one in Napa this weekend and there is one in San Mateo end of December.

Best of luck,

Edited to ass that your little Havanese is adorable. We'd love to see more pictures.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

HI-
I dont have any puppies right now-
Email Elaine (LilPawz Havanese)-http://www.lilpawzhavanese.net/ 
I know she has an older puppy girl who is adorable- and may have some puppies available too-


----------



## Bona (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you so much for the feedback. Wish me luck with the search.

Katie - when are you planning to have your next litter?


----------



## Cheryls (Aug 9, 2007)

Check your private messages, I sent you a message. Thank you. -Cheryl-


----------



## skkrumwiede (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi
We are looking for a Havanese rescuse in northern California. Does anyone have any leads as to where we can get one. I have been looking for one since september. Any leads would be appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

where abouts in Northern Ca?? Have you check HRI? (Havanese Resuce Inc)


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm a volunteer in the East Bay for HRI. I'll email our regional director and see what the scoop is but there is a website.

also - Bona, can I come over and play with your puppy when you get it??? I only have a 1/2 hav and dream of getting a hav girl


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

sprorchid said:


> I'm a volunteer in the East Bay for HRI. I'll email our regional director and see what the scoop is but there is a website.
> 
> also - Bona, can I come over and play with your puppy when you get it??? I only have a 1/2 hav and dream of getting a hav girl


A half hav...what's the other half? Mine is half hav, half pomeranian.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

1/2 hav 1/2 shih tzu. can you pick him out? he's the only half breed in the pic. he's a silver sable (brindle). the dog foremost in the photo.


----------

